# Welders?



## Divine Wind

At 55, I'm planning my retirement at 65.  People like to talk about going fishing or golfing all the time when they retire, but actually most would be bored shitless after a couple of months.  I gave a lot of thought to a home business where I could work for someone else if need be.  Something that gave me an opportunity to pick and choose jobs plus be outside.  Being inside on a computer or shuffling papers isn't my idea of fun.  In the end I took a year's worth of welding classes at a local community college, two nights a week, for $2000.  It was very enjoyable.

Even though there are many practical applications to welding, it's also an art form.  Here are a couple of my works:

A 22 inch scorpion from scrap.  My beagle is dates the picture as Halloween:






An armadillo from horseshoes:


----------



## uscitizen

Wire feed aka MIG?


----------



## Dabs

Very nice Divine, indeed 
One of my sons is a welder, and he says having to work in this hot heat is a killer.
My first husband was a welder, still is actually, and I remember him constantly burning his eyes because he refused to wear his protective glasses.
Dumbass, he pissed me off so many times ~LoL~
My son wears his...and once again kudos to you for some terrific products!


----------



## Divine Wind

uscitizen said:


> Wire feed aka MIG?


I use MIG, but those were stick since I need the practice.  I also have a TIG set up for my stick welder, but need a lot of practice there.  I'll save that for cooler weather.



Dabs said:


> Very nice Divine, indeed
> One of my sons is a welder, and he says having to work in this hot heat is a killer.
> My first husband was a welder, still is actually, and I remember him constantly burning his eyes because he refused to wear his protective glasses.
> Dumbass, he pissed me off so many times ~LoL~
> My son wears his...and once again kudos to you for some terrific products!



Yes, the heat is why I haven't been working on my latest project, a trailer, for 6 weeks.  It will be late September or October before I do.

Your son is smart.  Repeated exposure to unfiltered welding arcs results in loss of sight over time and with age.  My girlfriend recruits workers for a temp employment agency.  Mostly industrial type workers including welders.  She asked about the blindness thing since she knew some of the older welders who were having problems and worried about me.  I told her it was caused by improper use of safety equipment just like hearing protection.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> At 55, I'm planning my retirement at 65.  People like to talk about going fishing or golfing all the time when they retire, but actually most would be bored shitless after a couple of months.  I gave a lot of thought to a home business where I could work for someone else if need be.  Something that gave me an opportunity to pick and choose jobs plus be outside.  Being inside on a computer or shuffling papers isn't my idea of fun.  In the end I took a year's worth of welding classes at a local community college, two nights a week, for $2000.  It was very enjoyable.
> 
> Even though there are many practical applications to welding, it's also an art form.  Here are a couple of my works:
> 
> A 22 inch scorpion from scrap.  My beagle is dates the picture as Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An armadillo from horseshoes:


Wow! A man of art! _Fabuloso_!


----------



## daveman

Divine.Wind said:


> At 55, I'm planning my retirement at 65.  People like to talk about going fishing or golfing all the time when they retire, but actually most would be bored shitless after a couple of months.  I gave a lot of thought to a home business where I could work for someone else if need be.  Something that gave me an opportunity to pick and choose jobs plus be outside.  Being inside on a computer or shuffling papers isn't my idea of fun.  In the end I took a year's worth of welding classes at a local community college, two nights a week, for $2000.  It was very enjoyable.
> 
> Even though there are many practical applications to welding, it's also an art form.  Here are a couple of my works:
> 
> A 22 inch scorpion from scrap.  My beagle is dates the picture as Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An armadillo from horseshoes:


Very nice, DW!  

I start welding classes on the 15th.  I'm stoked.  I have some projects in mind -- art, furniture, maybe even a car.


----------



## strollingbones

love it and you wont believe what people will pay for yard art.....can you make them move and all.....

but i love the work....good luck


----------



## Divine Wind

daveman said:


> I start welding classes on the 15th.  I'm stoked.  I have some projects in mind -- art, furniture, maybe even a car.



Great!  I loved it.  Where will you be going to school?  Night or day classes?

I'm working on a trailer now, but my girlfriend was eyeing a wooden loveseat swing for $300 and I said I could build a better one of steel for the same price.  Looks like I'll have to prove it when the temps drop down to sane levels.


----------



## Divine Wind

strollingbones said:


> love it and you wont believe what people will pay for yard art.....can you make them move and all.....
> 
> but i love the work....good luck



Thanks.  I've seen some cowboy art.  A common thing around here is horseshoes for lamps, boot mud cleaners, hat racks, etc. 

I want to do something a little different plus practice my skills at the same time. Especially TIG skills so I was thinking of visiting an aircraft junkyard and buying scrapped airframes for furniture.  Something like this DC-9 bed.  I'd start small, like a coffee table or something.

http://sleeprevolution.com/blog/bed-frame-blog-news/the-dc9-bed-has-wings/


----------



## daveman

Divine.Wind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start welding classes on the 15th.  I'm stoked.  I have some projects in mind -- art, furniture, maybe even a car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  I loved it.  Where will you be going to school?  Night or day classes?
Click to expand...

Night classes, here.  I tried to switch to day classes, but they were all full by the time my plans changed.  


Divine.Wind said:


> I'm working on a trailer now, but my girlfriend was eyeing a wooden loveseat swing for $300 and I said I could build a better one of steel for the same price.  Looks like I'll have to prove it when the temps drop down to sane levels.



  She'll love you for it.


----------



## daveman

Divine.Wind said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> love it and you wont believe what people will pay for yard art.....can you make them move and all.....
> 
> but i love the work....good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I've seen some cowboy art.  A common thing around here is horseshoes for lamps, boot mud cleaners, hat racks, etc.
> 
> I want to do something a little different plus practice my skills at the same time. Especially TIG skills so I was thinking of visiting an aircraft junkyard and buying scrapped airframes for furniture.  Something like this DC-9 bed.  I'd start small, like a coffee table or something.
> 
> SleepRevolution Bed Frames Blog » Blog Archive » The DC9 Bed has wings
Click to expand...


Motoart!  Man, they do some absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## Divine Wind

daveman said:


> Night classes, here.  I tried to switch to day classes, but they were all full by the time my plans changed.



Good choice!  I went to Weatherford Community College.  $200/5 week class, 10 classes total.  I hesitated to ask because there are a few ripoff places like Lincoln Tech.  They wanted $17,000 for a full-time, one-year course to be a welder.  Their hook is "We get you interviews with all the local employers", but what they don't tell you is their courses are mostly academic.  No employer cares how much you know about the manual or how many kinds of electrodes there are. They want to see you weld and that can only be done with practice.

Weatherford College, Weatherford, Texas


----------



## Divine Wind

daveman said:


> Motoart!  Man, they do some absolutely beautiful work.



Yes, they certainly do!

Heck, even the used parts for those aircraft are expensive.  I'm looking at Cessna and Piper GA aircraft scraps and eventually hope to make a splash at some local airshows every year.


----------



## daveman

Divine.Wind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night classes, here.  I tried to switch to day classes, but they were all full by the time my plans changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice!  I went to Weatherford Community College.  $200/5 week class, 10 classes total.  I hesitated to ask because there are a few ripoff places like Lincoln Tech.  They wanted $17,000 for a full-time, one-year course to be a welder.  Their hook is "We get you interviews with all the local employers", but what they don't tell you is their courses are mostly academic.  No employer cares how much you know about the manual or how many kinds of electrodes there are. They want to see you weld and that can only be done with practice.
> 
> Weatherford College, Weatherford, Texas
Click to expand...

WKCTC doesn't offer an Associate's -- some of the other colleges in the system do -- but they offer a diploma and certificates in all kinds of different welding.  I'll be getting all I can, except I'm not interested in underwater welding.  

Weatherford looks good.


----------



## daveman

Divine.Wind said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motoart!  Man, they do some absolutely beautiful work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they certainly do!
> 
> Heck, even the used parts for those aircraft are expensive.  I'm looking at Cessna and Piper GA aircraft scraps and eventually hope to make a splash at some local airshows every year.
Click to expand...

Yeah, even a trashed airframe ain't cheap.  But, man, that aluminum polishes up purty, don't it?


----------



## freedombecki

Found: welded '34 Ford:






Daniel's Welded Wire Arts


----------



## eots

Divine.Wind said:


> At 55, I'm planning my retirement at 65.  People like to talk about going fishing or golfing all the time when they retire, but actually most would be bored shitless after a couple of months.  I gave a lot of thought to a home business where I could work for someone else if need be.  Something that gave me an opportunity to pick and choose jobs plus be outside.  Being inside on a computer or shuffling papers isn't my idea of fun.  In the end I took a year's worth of welding classes at a local community college, two nights a week, for $2000.  It was very enjoyable.
> 
> Even though there are many practical applications to welding, it's also an art form.  Here are a couple of my works:
> 
> A 22 inch scorpion from scrap.  My beagle is dates the picture as Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An armadillo from horseshoes:



cool


----------



## freedombecki

There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.

His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.


----------



## eots

freedombecki said:


> There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.
> 
> His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.



its nice...but I personally prefer the big chunks of black .._.heavy metal_


----------



## daveman

freedombecki said:


> Found: welded '34 Ford:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel's Welded Wire Arts


That is soooo cool.


----------



## freedombecki

eots said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.
> 
> His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its nice...but I personally prefer the big chunks of black .._.heavy metal_
Click to expand...

Well, it took some time to find something almost as good as DW's fabulous scorpion, but as a visual artist and bird lover, (not to mention butterflies), I was near equally enchanted.


----------



## daveman

freedombecki said:


> There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.
> 
> His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.


That's amazing.


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Found: welded '34 Ford:
> 
> http://www.zhibit.org/image/7bb826e8-03212b573c-42f0c202-m-0/1934-Ford-Couple.jpg
> 
> Daniel's Welded Wire Arts





freedombecki said:


> There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.
> 
> His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.
> 
> http://www.environmentteam.com/art/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/bird-sculptures-recycled.jpg



Thanks!  It's good to see what is possible with welding art.    Around the time I first began thinking about welding as a post-retirement career, I saw the Tom Hanks "Cast Away".  The movie had a key scene with welder, who turned out to be a woman, Bettina Peterson, working on a large wing sculpture in her barn.  It wasn't until later when I was taking classes that I realized how heavy and expensive such a sculpture would be.  There's a good reason to learn how to make use of scrap when working as a welding artist.


----------



## uscitizen

I just weld things for functional fabrications or repairs.
Welded a hay spear back on for a guy last night.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found: welded '34 Ford:
> 
> http://www.zhibit.org/image/7bb826e8-03212b573c-42f0c202-m-0/1934-Ford-Couple.jpg
> 
> Daniel's Welded Wire Arts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a good welder/artist, Joe Pogan video, here.
> 
> His knack for ornithology is what got my attention. His eagle page also includes links to two more pages of different sculptures he has made from incorporated pieces of all kinds of scrap metal pieces, which he collects at garage and junk sales.
> 
> http://www.environmentteam.com/art/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/bird-sculptures-recycled.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's good to see what is possible with welding art.    Around the time I first began thinking about welding as a post-retirement career, I saw the Tom Hanks "Cast Away".  The movie had a key scene with welder, who turned out to be a woman, Bettina Peterson, working on a large wing sculpture in her barn.  It wasn't until later when I was taking classes that I realized how heavy and expensive such a sculpture would be.  There's a good reason to learn how to make use of scrap when working as a welding artist.
Click to expand...

Well, your Scorpion and Armadillo were a great start! Speaking of which, I saw an armadillo for the first time in 2 years yesterday. Miss Music, our MissAmericaBlackLab, got really excited. I saw something hurling itself through the grass, caught a glimpse of something that looked like a slinky, except solid, and it was none other than an armadillo! Miss Music was acting like a certified nut!
 hahahahaha!

Great thread, DW. Look forward to seeing more of your sculptures as you go, and hope you keep that camera loaded!


----------



## freedombecki

uscitizen said:


> I just weld things for functional fabrications or repairs.
> Welded a hay spear back on for a guy last night.



It doesn't get better than a practical fixit that keeps a farmer employed, uscitizen. Good job.


----------



## uscitizen

freedombecki said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just weld things for functional fabrications or repairs.
> Welded a hay spear back on for a guy last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get better than a practical fixit that keeps a farmer employed, uscitizen. Good job.
Click to expand...


thanks, It is the way things work around here.  He will repay me in kind someday.
He had to do the heavy work though, grinding and holding.  I am not physically up to that anymore.  But I can weld from my powerchair which I built.  And I have a forklift and overhead winch I use to hold stuff in place for welding.
I have a BIG welding apron 

btw I love my plasma cutter!

It cut down on a lot of grinding since the spear was over 2 inches in diameter and had to be beveled for multipass welding.


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Well, your Scorpion and Armadillo were a great start! Speaking of which, I saw an armadillo for the first time in 2 years yesterday. Miss Music, our MissAmericaBlackLab, got really excited. I saw something hurling itself through the grass, caught a glimpse of something that looked like a slinky, except solid, and it was none other than an armadillo! Miss Music was acting like a certified nut!
> hahahahaha!
> 
> Great thread, DW. Look forward to seeing more of your sculptures as you go, and hope you keep that camera loaded!



Thanks, Becki!  Did the armadillo bark for you? I've seen them hiking around the DFW area where we have a lot of nature trails by reservoirs....and, of course, a lot of dead ones on the highway.  They aren't very smart.

Quick joke:  How many armadillos does it take to have sex? 
Three.  Two to do it and one to watch for cars.


----------



## uscitizen

Divine.Wind said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your Scorpion and Armadillo were a great start! Speaking of which, I saw an armadillo for the first time in 2 years yesterday. Miss Music, our MissAmericaBlackLab, got really excited. I saw something hurling itself through the grass, caught a glimpse of something that looked like a slinky, except solid, and it was none other than an armadillo! Miss Music was acting like a certified nut!
> hahahahaha!
> 
> Great thread, DW. Look forward to seeing more of your sculptures as you go, and hope you keep that camera loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Becki!  Did the armadillo bark for you? I've seen them hiking around the DFW area where we have a lot of nature trails by reservoirs....and, of course, a lot of dead ones on the highway.  They aren't very smart.
> 
> Quick joke:  How many armadillos does it take to have sex?
> Three.  Two to do it and one to watch for cars.
Click to expand...


I lived in FL for 3 years and had about come to the conclusion they were born dead on the highways.  Actually they only come out late at night.  And when startled they jump straight up hitting the car passing over even if missed by the wheels.

Armored Opossums.


----------



## Divine Wind

uscitizen said:


> thanks, It is the way things work around here.  He will repay me in kind someday.
> He had to do the heavy work though, grinding and holding.  I am not physically up to that anymore.  But I can weld from my powerchair which I built.  And I have a forklift and overhead winch I use to hold stuff in place for welding.
> I have a BIG welding apron
> 
> btw I love my plasma cutter!



A few guys in my class have found work just driving around with a Miller Bobcat in their truck doing welding for farmers and ranchers.  I plan on doing the same myself as part of my eventual welding business, but mostly I'd like to focus on TIG projects. 

What kind of plasma cutter do you have?  I have a little Hobart Airforce 250ci.  It's handy for some jobs, but an angle grinder with a cutting blade is often the most useful.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your Scorpion and Armadillo were a great start! Speaking of which, I saw an armadillo for the first time in 2 years yesterday. Miss Music, our MissAmericaBlackLab, got really excited. I saw something hurling itself through the grass, caught a glimpse of something that looked like a slinky, except solid, and it was none other than an armadillo! Miss Music was acting like a certified nut!
> hahahahaha!
> 
> Great thread, DW. Look forward to seeing more of your sculptures as you go, and hope you keep that camera loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Becki!  Did the armadillo bark for you? I've seen them hiking around the DFW area where we have a lot of nature trails by reservoirs....and, of course, a lot of dead ones on the highway.  They aren't very smart.
> 
> Quick joke:  How many armadillos does it take to have sex?
> Three.  Two to do it and one to watch for cars.
Click to expand...


Well, Miss Music may be MissAmerica to me, but she was a huge black dog and terrorist to the armadillo, and it shot back and forth under the fence between the garden and the front yard, and when she'd run through the gate to get him, he'd dart back into the garden. This went on for a little while, until I called Miss Music, when he made a beeline for the porch. It was early morning, and no, he was too terrified to bark. She dutifully followed her mommie back into the house, but not without casting wishful glances to the porch, where she wanted to play with that odd creature that was smaller than herself, but somehow, mesmerizing, considering the spectre the tall grass took on when he ran through it.


----------



## uscitizen

I have a Miller 625.

Of course I also have the old standby hotwrench


----------



## freedombecki

uscitizen said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your Scorpion and Armadillo were a great start! Speaking of which, I saw an armadillo for the first time in 2 years yesterday. Miss Music, our MissAmericaBlackLab, got really excited. I saw something hurling itself through the grass, caught a glimpse of something that looked like a slinky, except solid, and it was none other than an armadillo! Miss Music was acting like a certified nut!
> hahahahaha!
> 
> Great thread, DW. Look forward to seeing more of your sculptures as you go, and hope you keep that camera loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Becki!  Did the armadillo bark for you? I've seen them hiking around the DFW area where we have a lot of nature trails by reservoirs....and, of course, a lot of dead ones on the highway.  They aren't very smart.
> 
> Quick joke:  How many armadillos does it take to have sex?
> Three.  Two to do it and one to watch for cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in FL for 3 years and had about come to the conclusion they were born dead on the highways.  Actually they only come out late at night.  And when startled they jump straight up hitting the car passing over even if missed by the wheels.
> 
> Armored Opossums.
Click to expand...

I didn't know they had a reflex when passed over by cars. It must have been something that saved them in their original digs south of the border.

Natural History of the Armadillo


----------



## Divine Wind

uscitizen said:


> I have a Miller 625.
> 
> Of course I also have the old standby hotwrench



Dayam!  I can see why you could use it to shave a point on a  2-3 inch thick steel rod.  My class shop had a pair of Miller 125s.  Miller does make great equipment.   Both my MIG and my stick/TIG welder are Millers.  Being a student of the college allowed me to buy both with a 10% discount.  

Agreed on the old standby although I haven't used it much.  At least not for cutting.  Mostly for heating and bending such as the feet on the armadillo.

How long have you been welding?


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Well, Miss Music may be MissAmerica to me, but she was a huge black dog and terrorist to the armadillo, and it shot back and forth under the fence between the garden and the front yard, and when she'd run through the gate to get him, he'd dart back into the garden. This went on for a little while, until I called Miss Music, when he made a beeline for the porch. It was early morning, and no, he was too terrified to bark. She dutifully followed her mommie back into the house, but not without casting wishful glances to the porch, where she wanted to play with that odd creature that was smaller than herself, but somehow, mesmerizing, considering the spectre the tall grass took on when he ran through it.



Sounds like Miss Music wasn't having as much fun as Mr. Armadillo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of my favorite songs. It even has Armadillos.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKyqKlkylS4]&#x202a;Gary P. Nunn - Home With The Armadillo&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

One of my first jobs I ever had when I got out of the service was a pipefitters helper.

 All of our pipe was Weld pipe and weld flanges.

 I watched and eventually learn how to weld later on I became a certified welder.

 Also I welded stainless steel and did structural fabrication.

 Everything I did was stick using the big Lincoln and Miller Diessl welders.


 We also used a plasma torch to cut out the patterns.in steel.

 Those things are the cat's meow and beat using Oxy Act cutting torches by a mile.       


 I  use the instantaneous Electronic lenses in my welding hood.

 So today anyone that gets their eyes burnt from welding is a moron.


 Haven't welded anything in probably four or five years.

 But once you learn how to weld it's like learning how to ride a bicycle.

 Once you know how you will never forget.

 Just give me a welding rod and a couple of pieces of steel to practice on.

 And in 5 min. I would be running a nice bead.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> I  use the instantaneous Electronic lenses in my welding hood.
> 
> So today anyone that gets their eyes burnt from welding is a moron.



Same here.  They're getting a lot cheaper too.  Any welder who doesn't use proper equipment is going to regret it.  

I haven't tried welding stainless steel yet, but have been practicing my stick welding as much as possible.


----------



## Sunni Man

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  use the instantaneous Electronic lenses in my welding hood.
> 
> So today anyone that gets their eyes burnt from welding is a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  They're getting a lot cheaper too.  Any welder who doesn't use proper equipment is going to regret it.
> 
> I haven't tried welding stainless steel yet, but have been practicing my stick welding as much as possible.
Click to expand...


 Actually stainless welding is easy.

 Many people shy away from it because any flaws really show up.

 Once you are good at running 7018

 Then welding stainless will be no problem.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> Actually stainless welding is easy.
> 
> Many people shy away from it because any flaws really show up.
> 
> Once you are good at running 7018
> 
> Then welding stainless will be no problem.



Thanks.  Good to hear.


----------



## Sunni Man

Hopefully you are not learning stick welding on one of those AC crackerbox.

 If so, Upgrade to a better welder that has DC reverse polarity.

 Then you can weld just about anything.

 Using larger diameter rods to weld thicker pieces of metal.


----------



## freedombecki

Sunni Man said:


> One of my first jobs I ever had when I got out of the service was a pipefitters helper.
> 
> All of our pipe was Weld pipe and weld flanges.
> 
> I watched and eventually learn how to weld later on I became a certified welder.
> 
> Also I welded stainless steel and did structural fabrication.
> 
> Everything I did was stick using the big Lincoln and Miller Diessl welders.
> 
> 
> We also used a plasma torch to cut out the patterns.in steel.
> 
> Those things are the cat's meow and beat using Oxy Act cutting torches by a mile.
> 
> 
> I  use the instantaneous Electronic lenses in my welding hood.
> 
> So today anyone that gets their eyes burnt from welding is a moron.
> 
> 
> Haven't welded anything in probably four or five years.
> 
> But once you learn how to weld it's like learning how to ride a bicycle.
> 
> Once you know how you will never forget.
> 
> Just give me a welding rod and a couple of pieces of steel to practice on.
> 
> And in 5 min. I would be running a nice bead.


Sunni Man, could you weld something as an art and photograph and show it here? We'd love to see it if that's possible.


----------



## freedombecki

Don't understand a word they're sayin', but the results are full of character. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7xzyD5heUE&feature=player_detailpage"]&#x202a;Weld Art 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

freedombecki said:


> Sunni Man, could you weld something as an art and photograph and show it here? We'd love to see it if that's possible.


 Maybe after both Ramadan and the hot summer is over I will try to put something together.


 One cautionary note they most likely covered in your class.

 NEVER weld or torch cut on a piece of galvanized metal.

 The fumes that it gives out are highly poisonous.

 And could easily result in a quick trip to the hospital.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> Hopefully you are not learning stick welding on one of those AC crackerbox.
> 
> If so, Upgrade to a better welder that has DC reverse polarity.


I learned on a Miller Synchowave 200 then bought one myself.  With the school discount, it was only $2200.

Miller - TIG Welders - Syncrowave® 200


----------



## Sunni Man

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you are not learning stick welding on one of those AC crackerbox.
> 
> If so, Upgrade to a better welder that has DC reverse polarity.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned on a Miller Synchowave 200 then bought one myself.  With the school discount, it was only $2200.
> 
> Miller - TIG Welders - Syncrowave® 200
Click to expand...


 That is a really nice unit.

 And will do anything that you need.


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Don't understand a word they're sayin', but the results are full of character.
> 
> &#x202a;Weld Art 1&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



Excellent works of art.  I thought they'd be using TIG, but not stick.  That's tough to do.

BTW, here's me with a plasma cutter working on my first big project, a kayak trailer:


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> That is a really nice unit.
> 
> And will do anything that you need.



Thanks.  I was pricier than I initially wanted to pay, but after considering everything including my plans for a home business, it seemed worth the investment.   I do have a 1950s Lincoln crackerbox which my dad gave me.  The Synchrowave DC stick is much better, but practicing with the AC crackerbox isn't bad either.  


Here's my MIG unit, a Miller 211 plus the Hobart plasma cutter.  I designed and built both the rolling welder rack for those units and the mechanic's seat using both scrap and clean metal offered by the school.  Cost to me was the paint.  I eventually painted the welder rack silver.


----------



## Sunni Man

If a person really wants to do a lot of quality art and metal sculpture.

 They have to get also proficient at brazing and gas welding.

 For some reason I never could do it right and my welds were always sub standard.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> If a person really wants to do a lot of quality art and metal sculpture.
> 
> They have to get also proficient at brazing and gas welding.
> 
> For some reason I never could do it right and my welds were always sub standard.



Brazing and Oxy-Acetylene welding was taught in one class, but I'm only so-so with it.  One thing we were told was that if you are good with those, then TIG welding is much easier.  


Here is another class project; a dual bicycle rack on wheels.  I designed it by looking at all different types of bicycle racks on the internet.  Most were stand alone rack which were up against a wall, but I wanted something which could be rolled around my garage or pushed outside.  It was my first MIG welding project.  I picked up a light 2.5 inch scar on the inside of my right bicep when I was welding the base of the rack then picked it up to move and it rubbed up against my upper arm.  No, it wasn't red hot, but, yes, it was hot enough to cauterize wounds....or leave a scar.


----------



## Sunni Man

Nice piece of work.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> Nice piece of work.



Thanks.  It came out pretty well balanced too.  I used old garden hose to cushion the bike on the rack.


----------



## freedombecki

Sunni Man said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man, could you weld something as an art and photograph and show it here? We'd love to see it if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after both Ramadan and the hot summer is over I will try to put something together.
> 
> 
> One cautionary note they most likely covered in your class.
> 
> NEVER weld or torch cut on a piece of galvanized metal.
> 
> The fumes that it gives out are highly poisonous.
> 
> And could easily result in a quick trip to the hospital.
Click to expand...

That'll be neat. 

My media is sewn fibers and machine needle arts, not welding. I love all the arts, however, and am fascinated with things people put together, like DW showed on his first post or two. I thought the scorpion was truly far-out (that's good), and the armadillo was unique.

I have a question for you, though, Sunniman. Are there masks that can filter out the poisons of ignited galvanized metal? My grandfather worked in metals his whole life and succumbed to cancer of the mouth that spread. I was wondering if today's metalworkers could use a reliable way to filter out any poison caused by their work.

Sorry this weather is so hot. Hope you have a nice Ramadan and share your work when it cools down some. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Another project; shop plasma cutter.  One I built based upon an idea of a more experienced welding student in the class.  It stayed with the shop, so I don't have it like the other projects I built.  OTOH, it served as the based idea for both my mechanic's seat and welding rack shown in previous pictures.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a really nice unit.
> 
> And will do anything that you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I was pricier than I initially wanted to pay, but after considering everything including my plans for a home business, it seemed worth the investment.   I do have a 1950s Lincoln crackerbox which my dad gave me.  The Synchrowave DC stick is much better, but practicing with the AC crackerbox isn't bad either.
> 
> 
> Here's my MIG unit, a Miller 211 plus the Hobart plasma cutter.  I designed and built both the rolling welder rack for those units and the mechanic's seat using both scrap and clean metal offered by the school.  Cost to me was the paint.  I eventually painted the welder rack silver.
Click to expand...

Wow, DW: a Kayak rack, implements for the shop to help with the work and a portable bicycle rack. If you are designing from scratch, I hope you have already sent in the appropriate patents and copyrights to ensure you and your family benefit from your labors. I know it's work translating projects to paper, but you deserve the good that comes from your own heart, mind, and hands. Just sayin'


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> My media is sewn fibers and machine needle arts, not welding.



Have a link to some of your work?  I'm a novice sewer.  Became one because I had sticker shock at buying curtains for an entire 3 bedroom house.  I agreed with my (now ex) wife to buy curtains for the living room, but installed venetian blinds and sewed panels for the bedrooms and dining room.  I knew absolutely nothing about sewing, but the wife did know how to load the bobbin and operate the machine, but lacked the patience to sew a straight seam.  It was cheaper for me to buy the machine, material and other necessary items than to buy curtains.  Afterward, I still had the machine, so spent the next couple of winter's fooling with it such as making throw pillow covers, stuffed animals for my nieces and a couple of vests for other female relatives.

That was a few years ago, before I took up welding.  Now all I use the sewing machine for are repairs to clothes or to hem pants.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> My media is sewn fibers and machine needle arts, not welding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a link to some of your work?  I'm a novice sewer.  Became one because I had sticker shock at buying curtains for an entire 3 bedroom house.  I agreed with my (now ex) wife to buy curtains for the living room, but installed venetian blinds and sewed panels for the bedrooms and dining room.  I knew absolutely nothing about sewing, but the wife did know how to load the bobbin and operate the machine, but lacked the patience to sew a straight seam.  It was cheaper for me to buy the machine, material and other necessary items than to buy curtains.  Afterward, I still had the machine, so spent the next couple of winter's fooling with it such as making throw pillow covers, stuffed animals for my nieces and a couple of vests for other female relatives.
> 
> That was a few years ago, before I took up welding.  Now all I use the sewing machine for are repairs to clothes or to hem pants.
Click to expand...

First of all, I forgot to say how much I like your art and practical welding, and it makes me happy to see someone use well what they learned in a class. Sounds like you've done well by your sewing machine also.

A few of my quilts are at this link: http://www.usmessageboard.com/arts-and-crafts/175075-artful-homemade-quilts-have-a-way.html 

There's a lot of yakkety yak there, too. Hope you're not bored stiff by talk of my art that became my trade.


----------



## Divine Wind

A short three picture progression of my first kayak trailer project:

Garbage trailer stripped down.  It used to have four side walls and a rotting plywood floor.  I stripped it down and put the temporary plywood flooring in order to use it to haul home another welding project (my first, a trebuchet).





Primed, ready for final paint. Tongue extended to accommodate a 15 foot kayak (the blue one in the background) with enough clearance for turning the trailer and custom trailer light brackets installed.  Note the 4 inch PVC pipe used for rollers.





The finished product with 3/4 inch plywood floorboards and a composite truck tool box bolted to the trailer for storage of paddles, life vests and other equipment.


----------



## freedombecki

Wow, DW. That's a great progression combined with the above. It looks like you and your family thrive on water sports.


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> There's a lot of yakkety yak there, too. Hope you're not bored stiff by talk of my art that became my trade.



Thanks for the link, Becki.  After skimming through pages and pages of political extremists call each other names, reading about a person's passion is not "yakkety yak".


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Wow, DW. That's a great progression combined with the above. It looks like you and your family thrive on water sports.



Yes, we do like the water:


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, that cute doggie with his/her? water wings on is royalty of the May. Tooooooooo cute! And not one bit spoiled either, right?


----------



## strollingbones

one thing about welding art....you need to try to make it shippable


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> Oh, that cute doggie with his/her? water wings on is royalty of the May. Tooooooooo cute! And not one bit spoiled either, right?



Oh, she's spoiled alright....but still a good doggie.



strollingbones said:


> one thing about welding art....you need to try to make it shippable



Shippable isn't so much as problem compared to the freight.  The horseshoe armadillo is almost 10 pounds.  Same for the scorpion.  Anything larger is going to weigh much more.

Once my TIG skills are honed, I'll start working on light aluminum art made out of beer and Coke cans. Those would require some special packaging to ship.


----------



## strollingbones

do they fit in flat rate shipping boxes?


----------



## Divine Wind

strollingbones said:


> do they fit in flat rate shipping boxes?



None of mine do, but some of the figurines shown in the Filipino video look like they'd fit.

Similar to those figurines, I've considered making little biplanes out of old spark plugs, washers and bits of metal.  Something like this:



http://www.fritzers.com/bi-plane-spark-plug-sculpture-hk-sculptures.html


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> do they fit in flat rate shipping boxes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of mine do, but some of the figurines shown in the Filipino video look like they'd fit.
> 
> Similar to those figurines, I've considered making little biplanes out of old spark plugs, washers and bits of metal.  Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Airplanes &#38; Motorcycles | Bi-Plane Spark Plug Sculpture H&#38;K Sculptures | HK-425
Click to expand...

Has anyone done a train or a train engine in the welding arts? Just wonderin'...


----------



## freedombecki

hmmm, no sets, but there was a group of people who welded a train engine outdoor cooker....





linky


----------



## 007

I've welded myself for years. I think it's fun. I recently bought a Lincoln SP 140T MIG welder. Got a great deal on ebay. I had to replace the Miller Millermatic Auto 140 I had in Reno after I had to sell it.

This is a quick project I fabbed and welded up to hold air bottles for fire fighting masks when I worked in the supermax prison as a Maintenance Mechanic...


----------



## daveman

Toronto News: One man
Barbecue tanks, TV antennas, swimming pool walls, apple juice cans, farm gates, rebar, floor mop handles. Put it together and what have you got  a pile of junk?

Not in Ian Barons hands. Try life-size replicas of old fighter planes. Four in total, all made from recycled bits and pieces.

Theyre parked proudly on the front lawn of his rural home a few minutes north of Bowmanville. He owns 4.5 hectares and a good thing, too. The wingspan of his largest and favourite creation, a 1944 Spitfire Mark IX, is 11 metres.​






That is _really_ cool.


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> hmmm, no sets, but there was a group of people who welded a train engine outdoor cooker....
> 
> http://www.millerwelds.com/interest...y/sets/recreation/4032520794_cc3104ddc5_o.jpg
> linky



Great train!  Sorry, I don't know of anyone welding trains, but I can tell you the #1 project most students chose in my welding class: yes, a smoker/grill made from an old water heater.

No, I didn't do one, but I saw enough built to know what it it takes.  Many of those same skills were applied to other projects such as bending the bars of my bicycle rack to hold bicycles.  That's how handles and hinges were built for the grills.  All the grills built in my classes were conventional.  Nothing were as inventive as the Train cooker in your picture.  Nice work!


----------



## freedombecki

Pale Rider said:


> I've welded myself for years. I think it's fun. I recently bought a Lincoln SP 140T MIG welder. Got a great deal on ebay. I had to replace the Miller Millermatic Auto 140 I had in Reno after I had to sell it.
> 
> This is a quick project I fabbed and welded up to hold air bottles for fire fighting masks when I worked in the supermax prison as a Maintenance Mechanic...


Wow, Pale Rider. That's a nice piece of work there. Kudos.


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm, no sets, but there was a group of people who welded a train engine outdoor cooker....
> 
> http://www.millerwelds.com/interest...y/sets/recreation/4032520794_cc3104ddc5_o.jpg
> linky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great train!  Sorry, I don't know of anyone welding trains, but I can tell you the #1 project most students chose in my welding class: yes, a smoker/grill made from an old water heater.
> 
> No, I didn't do one, but I saw enough built to know what it it takes.  Many of those same skills were applied to other projects such as bending the bars of my bicycle rack to hold bicycles.  That's how handles and hinges were built for the grills.  All the grills built in my classes were conventional.  Nothing were as inventive as the Train cooker in your picture.  Nice work!
Click to expand...

Well, I saw your great plane pic, thought of the great train trip I had the privilege of crossing Canada on in 2006 when the tamaracks had turned orange...and was wondering if anyone had done something out of spare parts or nuts and bolts that resembled a train. Everything I found looked like something you could buy in a chain store, so I loaded "Train welding" and found ...oh... that's how they make real trains .....  Then I loaded train sets welding, got more commercial stuff. Then loaded in "Welded choo choo train," when that pic came up. We went to a train show at the Brown Center in Houston in the past year, those train folks were there to buy, buy, buy. I thought a welder with an idea and a bit of hard work, could do clever trainlike usable items and get some terrific sales in that way. There was a painter there selling paintings in the two-to-eight thousand range, got to talking shop with him, he'd sold 10 paintings over the weekend at the show. He'd painted trains all over America, and they were totally beautiful renditions of antique trains in landscape settings. The one I really liked was one of a station that looked identical to the Cheyenne, Wyoming, old train station. A hint to entrepreneurs, if you have good train memorablia, the George Brown annual model train show is as good as it gets if you've worked hard on something train afficianados like. Just sayin...


----------



## Sunni Man

This guys work is phenomenal.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-PMQ5ugDBM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]&#x202a;Auto Parts Art&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Divine Wind

Pale Rider said:


> I've welded myself for years. I think it's fun. I recently bought a Lincoln SP 140T MIG welder. Got a great deal on ebay. I had to replace the Miller Millermatic Auto 140 I had in Reno after I had to sell it.
> 
> This is a quick project I fabbed and welded up to hold air bottles for fire fighting masks when I worked in the supermax prison as a Maintenance Mechanic...
> 
> http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy248/FXD35/Prisonproject2.jpg
> 
> http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy248/FXD35/Prisonproject1.jpg



Nice project.  My welding instructor is a plant manager, having risen up the ranks from welder, but he also does welding work on the side.  I asked him about the small MIG welders and he said he's got two Lincolns which he's done over $70,000 worth of work with over the past few years.  All fabricating stuff like you've shown in your pictures.  He was doing one project with his son while I was attending classes.  Over a couple of weekends he fabricated racks for 4 foot cubed plastic boxes.  Pretty simple really, but it paid $10,000 of which $6000 was spent on the metal and paint.  Due to the project, he bought a metal bladed chop saw to replace his standard, consumable blade chop saw.


----------



## Divine Wind

daveman said:


> Toronto News: One man
> Barbecue tanks, TV antennas, swimming pool walls, apple juice cans, farm gates, rebar, floor mop handles. Put it together and what have you got  a pile of junk?
> 
> Not in Ian Barons hands. Try life-size replicas of old fighter planes. Four in total, all made from recycled bits and pieces.
> 
> Theyre parked proudly on the front lawn of his rural home a few minutes north of Bowmanville. He owns 4.5 hectares and a good thing, too. The wingspan of his largest and favourite creation, a 1944 Spitfire Mark IX, is 11 metres.​
> http://media.thestar.topscms.com/images/87/36/96a9398a48c4a0de724c71221e9a.jpeg
> 
> That is _really_ cool.


Agreed.  That really is cool.  I thought it was real until I read the article.  He does great work.


----------



## Sunni Man

Highly recommend the Black & Decker chop saw.

 It's tough as nails and saves a lot of time during fabrication.

Especially if you doing mitre cuts.

 What do you use?


----------



## Divine Wind

Sunni Man said:


> Highly recommend the Black & Decker chop saw.
> 
> It's tough as nails and saves a lot of time during fabricatio.
> 
> Especially if you doing mitre cuts.
> 
> What do you use?



I have a DeWalt 14" chop saw.  It's okay, but not as heavy duty nor as powerful as the ones I used in class.  It takes more patience to use.

Here's a stock photo of the same model:


----------



## freedombecki

Welded Metal Mosquito Sculpture from NY




Credit page missing but was here. My monitor showed it removed, but the picture remained on Bing Images page for some reason.​


----------



## Divine Wind

I need to find myself an art lover who'll buy any scrap I weld together. 

Here is my second trailer project finished last winter.  It wasn't as heavy duty as the first one, but it could be used as a utility trailer with removable arms for the second kayak.  It has several tie down points around the frame:
















The "before" shot.  I bought this for $50 and welded the 8X4 foot metal bed frame and uprights for holding a second kayak plus new brake light brackets:


----------



## daveman

Nice work, DW.  Love the spoked wheels!


----------



## freedombecki

Divine.Wind said:


> I need to find myself an art lover who'll buy any scrap I weld together.
> 
> Here is my second trailer project finished last winter.  It wasn't as heavy duty as the first one, but it could be used as a utility trailer with removable arms for the second kayak.  It has several tie down points around the frame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "before" shot.  I bought this for $50 and welded the 8X4 foot metal bed frame and uprights for holding a second kayak plus new brake light brackets:


You da man, DW! Nice efforts all.


----------



## Divine Wind

Hope you noticed that a lot of my pics star my best friend!


----------



## freedombecki

And do you know best friend is the boss?


----------



## Divine Wind

freedombecki said:


> And do you know best friend is the boss?



LOL.  Well, sometimes she _thinks_ she is and sometimes I let her. 

The weather is finally starting to cool off here in North Texas.  Time for me to start thinking about finishing up my trailer welding project.


----------



## freedombecki

Please show pictures when you get around to it, ok?


----------



## freedombecki

I thought I saw Missourian's post around here someplace the other day. hmm


----------

